# cichlids and Redtail shark



## geeatl (Jan 11, 2007)

I have one question for you guys i recently bought some bumble bee cichlids and 
3 other I forgot the name of okay the store keeper said that i could put them in with the redtail shark but man they are beating the hell out of my baby so will my shark be okay or should i remove it.At the moment all seems okay but i really dont want my baby 2 be floatin on the top next time i look in if i could get some advice i would appreciate it thanks


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

What size tank is it geeatl?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

what size tank?

My guess- they will kill the RTS.

And you should ALWAYS know the name of the fish you are buying. Im sure some petsmart employees would reommend jags to live with your fish


----------



## geeatl (Jan 11, 2007)

Need 2 id this one hope its clear enough 2 view








Think though its a Jack Dempsey Not sure though
Okay i have them in a 30 gal tank

2 Bumble Bee Cichlids
1 Spotted Pleco
5 neon tetras - thought they would have bullied these not the RTS
1 Unknown Cichlids Pic will be posted soon


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Nooo, not a jack dempsey. Actually, looks like a small vieja in my opinion, which you would definately need to get rid of. They get huge.

And thats a bad mix for such a small tank. The pleco will get too large if its a common one, The bumble bee cichlids will eat the neons, and possibly kill the red tailed black shark. You can't just throw a bunch of fish in there with completely different personalities and requirements, it takes research.

My advice to you- start over. Take back all the fish. Then come back here and talk abuot what you like, and we will help you set up a working aquarium with compatible fish

The best of luck


----------



## geeatl (Jan 11, 2007)

Well ill just get rid of the neons and the vieja already took out the rts and damn petsmart dont know what the **************** they be talking about i ask if they were compatible and they told me yes theyll be just fine but anyway the bumble bees are alright so ill just keep the two of them in the tank.. Thanks for the info


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Actually, you will need to return the bumblebee's also. They are not 17" beasts like the viejas, but can still get to an impressive size, too big for a 30 gallon. They tend to max out around 8.5 inches.

And yes, I know how frustrating it is when you find out you've been wronged by an employee  The best thing to do is not impulse buy. Bufore oyu get a fish, do research on it so that you know if it gets too big, if its agressive, etc.

If you like the african cichlid look, you can still have a good colony in a 30 gallon! A good beginners african, which are stunningly beautiful, are the blue zebra









Or the yellow lab:









With either of these fish, you could keep a small succesful colony of four. one male to 3 females.


Or, if you like the aggressive, personable, in-you-face-ness of central american cichlids, a pair of convict cichlids is a great thing to have









If you go the route of the convicts, make sure you have a place to put all the babies they make. They are very prolific, and will make anywhere from 80-250 babies every too weeks.


----------



## geeatl (Jan 11, 2007)

Ahh Ok thank you and yeah it is fustrating you would think they would know **************** lmao again thanks


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

totally. Most petsmart employees go by the little cards under the fish's name, which are horrible. For a red devil they suggest like 20 gallons 

So what do you think your gonna go for?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

You could do some Bolivian Rams with a Albino Bristlenose or regular Bristlenose some Tetras or Hatchetfish. You would want more input from these guys they now alot.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

If you did rams, which are a dwarf cichlid, it would be cool to do the stocking mark sugested, and have it be a planted tank.

My opinion though: Go for the cons  I am in love with my breeding pair. My big pink male (see pink fish in banner) attacks and bites my fingers! What attitude!


----------



## geeatl (Jan 11, 2007)

Going with either the yellow lab or the blue zebra.Thats the blue zebra was the first one i spotted though but didnt get so well i know what 2 go for haha thank you very much for the input and when i get the setup youll get a glance :fish:


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No problem!

Research those zebras untill your eyes hurt! the best thing to do is read so much that, in case of emergency, nothing goes wrong.

And BTW, the zebras will need to be alone in the tank.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Aww Nelson got himself a Pink Convict.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

lol mark, Ive had him for at least 2 months. I guess that isnt long though. Nice, isnt he?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Yes very nice, what are you trying to do breed him?


----------



## geeatl (Jan 11, 2007)

well here was the other one that i said i was going to post too bad got 2 get rid off


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice fish. The unidentified guy looks like a copadichromis borleyi to me.

And yes mark, The pink male and my 3" black female have about 80 free swimming fry at the moment in a 20 gallon. I'm gonna keep a few and feed the rest to my predators.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Im with Nelson on this one, Nelson did you get any marbeled ones?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No, my first spawn I got mostly pinks, and this new spawn isnt showing coloration yet. I'm going to remove maybe 5 this week, and use the rest as feeders, then keep the two nicest for my collection, maybe breed them.

With the marbles, I have heard that the marble is actually not a crossed black and pink, but its own color morph. If a marble is bred with a pink, the result will be half pink half marble, and when a marble breeds with a black, the result will be half black half marble. However, the "normal" offspring that result, carry the marble gene, and if a marble gene is bred with a full marble, the spawn usually has mostly marble, and if two marble gene carriers breed, which would outwardly look like two normal convicts, usually their is marble fry.

Check out this thread, it has alot of info- http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=132356


----------

